# toilet training



## stanley (Aug 19, 2011)

just wondered how people toilet train their puppies?what has the best outcome?xx


----------



## rozzy (Aug 8, 2011)

I would take Bobby out every time he looked like he needed to pee (sniffing around, circling, etc.) and as I went out the door I would say "Whizzle" and then as he was peeing I would repeat "Whizzle" again and then praise him. My vet said that puppies generally need to go out every hour so I would just take Bobby out every 50min. He's gotten the hang of it - there are a few accidents now and then (usually my fault). 
He usually goes to the door when he needs to go, but now i'm trying to work on a more obvious sign.


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Har work and constitancy has paid off for us. George is 13 weeks old and only had a couple of accidents since we got him. He is crated trained and crate had been clean all but twice. He now goes to the door to go out and if we are not quick enough to see him he barks. In those first few weeks you need to be looking for every sign that they are about to 'go.' These include circling and sniffing. Putting the work in at first pays off very quickly, good luck


----------



## Rose Haines (Jun 25, 2011)

Willow is proving difficult. we watch for the signs and then will be out sometimes for 20 mins or so only to have her pee as soon as she comes in.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Also, lots of praise when they eventually do the right thing. (Have newspaper or puppy pad around in case they don't get outside in time or if its pouring with rain.)


----------



## stanley (Aug 19, 2011)

thankyou all for your replys!ive had dogs in the past but they have been rescue ones and have been toilet trained!so this will all be new to me!!x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

It is a still a bit of a challenge. Betty can go a couple of weeks without any
accidents then have two in a row. She unfortunately does not circle of sniff
(in the house) just squats and goes without warning She is 15 1/2
weeks


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

We took Beau out every hour and after food/drink and when she woke up. She would do the same as Betty and wouldn't circle or sniff just squat whilst looking at me! I really thought she would never get the hang of "asking" to go out! When she got to about 4/5 months it all seemed to click and she started to run to any door in our bungalow and bounce off it and then run past us to the kitchen door which leads to the garden whilst staring at us as if to say "well come on I need to go"! It is so funny that we sometimes let her do it a couple of times before letting her out which I know isn't very nice lol  I promise it does get easier


----------



## andy0 (Jan 10, 2011)

Crumble has been gr8 in crate since day 1, she has never had a poo in house,had a few wees but is def getting there just lots of praise, she now goes to the patio door and lets us know she is 10 weeks old


----------



## stanley (Aug 19, 2011)

thankyou very much guys.i must admit this is the thing i am most anxious about when getting a pup as i am scared i will confuse the pup by training them wrong!!!x


----------



## Otto (May 13, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> It is a still a bit of a challenge. Betty can go a couple of weeks without any
> accidents then have two in a row. She unfortunately does not circle of sniff
> (in the house) just squats and goes without warning She is 15 1/2
> weeks


Must be a girl thing! Our Cocoa has been with us three days (9 weeks old today) and whilst has poo'd in her crate both nights so far (prob due to an upset tummy - puppy treats given on day one), fine during the day but has wee'd on a few occasions - no warning re circling, sniffing, etc, just squats and goes!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Otto said:


> Must be a girl thing! Our Cocoa has been with us three days (9 weeks old today) and whilst has poo'd in her crate both nights so far (prob due to an upset tummy - puppy treats given on day one), fine during the day but has wee'd on a few occasions - no warning re circling, sniffing, etc, just squats and goes!


Fortuntely never any poo's in the house - just wee's but seems to be getting worse over the last couple of weeks and she is now 16 weeks old


----------



## Otto (May 13, 2011)

Touch wood, no wee's in the house today - and no poo last night - hooray!! Hope Betty's back on track very soon.


----------

